# late-night mystery carpark



## mattie (Apr 29, 2008)

It's really not important, but it's been bugging me for a while now.  Where the A420 meets the road coming up over Lansdown Hill out of Bath there's a slightly offset crossroads - if you went straight across this from Bath you'd hit the A46 near Dyrham.  There's a carpark just on this crossroads, and what looks like a picnic area.  I drive past this quite late at night coming back from London, and there are loads of cars going in.  What are they doing?  It's in the arse-end of nowhere.  

I'm most suspicious, a bit nosey and keen to get in on the dogging.


----------



## mattie (Apr 30, 2008)

Nobody?  I may have to stop for a look one of these days.


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 30, 2008)

It may well be doggers, but I wouldn't just drive in, whip out your wanger and shout 'OK, it's party time!'

Just in case, like.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2008)

Bakunin said:


> It may well be doggers, but I wouldn't just drive in, whip out your wanger and shout 'OK, it's party time!'
> 
> Just in case, like.



i think it is a dogging spot actually, haven't been there meself like, but my sister went there to have a look, and got out of there sharpish when people starting coming up to the car i think it's called toghill or something?


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 30, 2008)

I think you're talking about the Lansdown park and ride. Its quite a way before you get to Lansdown itself.


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Ah read it again - might just be the picnic area on Tog Hill. If so then deffo doggers


----------



## mattie (May 1, 2008)

Yep, it's Toghill.

Doggers, eh.  There's bloody millions of the buggers going in and out some nights.


----------



## mattie (May 1, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i think it is a dogging spot actually, haven't been there meself like, but my sister went there to have a look, and got out of there sharpish when people starting coming up to the car i think it's called toghill or something?





The missus had a bit of car trouble a few months ago and almost stopped there, glad she made it to the garage in Wick instead!


----------



## djbombscare (May 1, 2008)

Its a dogging spot. 

A mate of ours turned in there one nith on his way back home from Swindon as he was breaking his neck for a piss. He knew there was a pcinci  area there and he could pull in there

He pulled in. All these people looked at him like he was fresh meat. 

He slipped the car into reverse and decided he'd rather piss himself then explian to the missus that he really was going in for a piss.


----------



## Jografer (May 1, 2008)

Tog Hill, it's where Ron Davies, then a Labour MP & cabinet minister (I think) got caught 'looking for badgers' some years ago....


----------



## djbombscare (May 1, 2008)

Everybody knows

bagders love. . .

MASHED POTATO


----------



## Candi doll (Jul 28, 2014)

mattie said:


> It's really not important, but it's been bugging me for a while now.  Where the A420 meets the road coming up over Lansdown Hill out of Bath there's a slightly offset crossroads - if you went straight across this from Bath you'd hit the A46 near Dyrham.  There's a carpark just on this crossroads, and what looks like a picnic area.  I drive past this quite late at night coming back from London, and there are loads of cars going in.  What are they doing?  It's in the arse-end of nowhere.
> 
> I'm most suspicious, a bit nosey and keen to get in on the dogging.



Hi, it's definitely an active dogging site, I go there 3-4 times a week as an active participant. It's very adult full on stuff so don't go there unless you are seriously into hardcore stuff. If you are be nice to see you, the more the merrier lol! Candi x


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 28, 2014)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 28, 2014)

djbombscare said:


> Everybody knows
> 
> bagders love. . .
> 
> MASHED POTATO




not with a fry up


----------



## AngloSaxophone (Aug 30, 2014)

Candi doll said:


> Hi, it's definitely an active dogging site, I go there 3-4 times a week as an active participant. It's very adult full on stuff so don't go there unless you are seriously into hardcore stuff. If you are be nice to see you, the more the merrier lol! Candi x



What's the clientele like? I get the impression it's a big crowd of old, saggy men with, like, two old, saggy women.


----------



## JTG (Aug 30, 2014)

Crikey


----------



## keybored (Aug 30, 2014)

It's just a popular badger reserve you cynical bastards.


----------



## Looby (Aug 30, 2014)

There are loads of websites where you can check if they're dogging sites.

Me and madamv checked after we parked somewhere to watch fireworks that looked a bit hmmmm and we were right.


----------



## JTG (Aug 30, 2014)

"watching fireworks" eh?


----------



## Glitter (Aug 30, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> There are loads of websites where you can check if they're dogging sites?
> 
> Me and madamv checked after we parked somewhere to watch fireworks that looked a bit hmmmm and we were right.



Link? I'm convinced a reservoir near us is a dogging spot.


----------



## Looby (Aug 30, 2014)

I can't link on my phone, just search dogging locations. You'll find national sites and local ones. There's loads of them!


----------



## Glitter (Aug 30, 2014)

Looks like it was but it's been shut.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 31, 2014)

Glitter said:


> Looks like it was but it's been shut.



That's a shame.  Aquatic dogging would be a new twist, but presumably they all drowned.


----------



## sparky 70 (Sep 22, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's a shame.  Aquatic dogging would be a new twist, but presumably they all drowned.


I set my wife a challenge for this week go there have a play get out before anyone notices


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 23, 2014)

sparky 70 said:


> I set my wife a challenge for this week go there have a play get out before anyone notices


Let me be your fantasy


----------



## sparky 70 (Sep 23, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Let me be your fantasy


Lol


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2014)

oh my days that is such a tune


----------



## sparky 70 (Sep 24, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> oh my days that is such a tune


 like that tune but would like a better & younger fantasy


----------

